# tough sob



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

http://www.cnn.com/2006/LAW/12/14/diaz.execution.ap/index.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

OH well - can't muster up too much sypmathy for a friggin killer.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Kinda appropriate should be more like that


----------

